# Pond ECO Plus 20000?



## peter52 (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo , bin neu im Forum und hab mich schon Stunden durch das Forum gewälzt, aber für mich keine passenden Fragen/Antworten gefunden.

Ich habe meinen Teich (ca. 35ooo l) eigentl. als Naturteich mir Stichlingen /Bitterlingen etc, angelegt, bin jetzt aber vom "Koifieber"befallen!!

Ich habe den Biotec 18-Filter und die Aquam 6000 was natürl. total unterdimensioniert ist.
(z.Zt, 8 Kois  ++)
Bin jetzt am Aufrüsten und hätte da einige Fragen:

Ich möchte eine 20000- Pumpe kaufen, Händler empfielt die "Pond ECO Plus 20000" finde dazu im Forum nichts!!   Der Preis € 190,-- gegenüber Aquam. 16000 € ca.500,-- gibt zu denken!!?

Zum bestehenden Filter möchte ich einen Fliesfilter setzen , Empfehlung ist der "Vliesfilter  Izumi  P600" dazu kann ich nirgens Erfahrungsberichte finden , (der Preis € 2,700,-- ist ja rel. günstig!)

Ich würde mich über Meinungen/Anregungen/Empfehlungen freuen !!


----------



## Padis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo Peter,

Pont Eco-Plus 20000 für 190 Euro, sag mir bitte wo es die gibt.
Kaufe dann eine Palette.


----------



## Padis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Sorry mein Fehler, dachte an Aqua.....


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo Peter,

35.000 Liter Teichvolumen und einen Biotec 18 Filter der bereits nach den Tabellen von OASE nach zu urteilen, für Koibesatz bis max. 14.000 Liter Teichvolumen geeignet ist?! - Wirst mit dem Filter zukünftig noch sicher viel spaß haben..
Hatte selber diesen Filter bei knapp 17.000 Liter und 4 mittleren Kois und ca. 20 Goldfischen und dies war schon sehr Grenzwertig! --> Wirst bei Koibesatz also zukünftig einen neuen filter einkalkulieren können.

Was die Pumpe angeht, ist bei mir nicht der Richtwert die Förderleistung, sondern die Pumpenkennlinie. Also je nachdem wie hoch der Filter zum Wasserspiegel steht, kann es sein, dass die vermeindlich stärkere und billigere Pumpe weniger Wasser fördert.
Ich hatte die 16.000er Aquamax an dem Biotec 18 die aufgrund des Höhenunterschiedes effektiv 12.000 Liter bis zum Filter geschafft hat. Für den Biotec 18 Filter, meine ich noch in Erinnerung zu haben, dass 16.000 Liter Förderleistung das höchste der Gefühle sein sollten, da dir ansonsten das Wasser nicht so schnell ablaufen kann, wie du dies hineinpumpst und somit Gefahr droht, dass dir Dein Filter überläuft.
Ich würde daher zu der Aquamax greifen, da diese neben der Pumpenkennlinie auch eine Zuverlässigkeit bietet, die andere neu Hersteller auf dem Markt ersteinmal beweisen müssen, auch wenn diese billiger sind..
Kennst ja sicher den spruch.. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal..


----------



## ebo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo.

Also ich hätte folgende Empfehlung:

Den Biotec verkaufen. Für das Geld ein UVC und eine gute Vorfabscheidung. Dahinter den Vliesfilter und dann danach die Biokammer in Form eines IBC mit Helx befüllt.

Bei der Teichgröße brauchst du schon mind. 20.000 Liter die Stunde ( alle 2 Std. 1x durch den Filter ist grad ausreichend ). Der Filter kann das ab aber bei der Vorabscheidung musst du aufpassen. Ggf. Selbstbau.
Aber reicht bei deiner Teichgröße der 600er Vliesfilter? Ich würde wenn schon zu dem 1000 tendieren. Bist ja sonst nur am Vlies wechseln.
Und denke an den Vliesverbrauch. Ich denke mal so 50 Euro im Monat nur Vlies.

Also aufpassen bei der Pumpe das sie auch die vollen 20.000 pumpt ( Höhe usw. ). Die Marke finde ich nicht so entscheiden bei allen ist Garantie drauf. Also ich kauf mir niemals wieder mehr Oase. Ist mir einfach zu teuer und es gibt mittlerweile gleichwertige Pumpen. Zb. eine 15.000 Pumpe für 125 Euro mit 3 Jahren Vollgarantie. Wichtig ist aber das man sich informiert und sie auf Grund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten auch die Leistung hat die man benötigt. Weil sonst kauft man 2x da geb ich meinem Vorredner Recht.
Aber das ist halt Einstellungssache.

Ich weiss nur nicht ob es bei den günstigen Herstellern auch 20k Pumpen gibt die dann auch echte 20k pumpen. Andersrum. Wer sich nen Vliesfilter kaufen kann der kann sich auch ne ordentliche Pumpe leisten 
lg ebo


----------



## peter52 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Erst mal Danke für die Antworten!
Wie ich ja geschrieben habe , bin ich am aufrüsten....!!!

Da die techn. Daten der " Pond ECO Plus 20000" und Aqua.16000 nicht weit auseinander liegen, könnte man ( 3 Jahre Garantie)  ja die Günstigere nehmen... (Hoher Preis spricht nicht immer für Qualität!)
Zu dieser Pumpe hatte ich mir ERfahrungsberichte erhofft, bringt doch mehr als alle Prospekte!

Auf den Bildern dieser Pumpe sind die "Einlasslöcher" sehr klein , ich befürchte das diese schnell durch Blätter etc. die nicht durchdringen, verstopfen!????

Über den "Vliesfilter Izumi P600" kann ich auch keine Erfahrungsberichte finden, Preis ist ok denke ich!

Wie entsorgt Ihr den Vlies??

Der Vorschlag meines Händlers war:  Pumpe-Bitron 72-Vliesfilter- dann in Biotec 18 leiten- Teich!
Wie beurteilt ihr dies???

Was ist eine gute Vorabscheidung?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*



peter52 schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag meines Händlers war:  Pumpe-Bitron 72-Vliesfilter- dann in Biotec 18 leiten- Teich!
> Wie beurteilt ihr dies???
> 
> Was ist eine gute Vorabscheidung?
> ...



Ich an Deiner Stelle würde den Biotec verkaufen und für dieses Geld eine richtige Biokammer mit richtigen Filtermedien wie zb. Helix selber bauen.
Ich hatte den Biotec 18 bis vor 4 Wochen selber in meinem Besitz und dieser ist bei Deinem Teichvolumen unterdimensioniert, wenn du diesen trotzt vorgeschaltetem Vliesfilter  als Biokammer betreiben magst.


----------



## ebo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo.

Ohne grobe Vorabscheidung hast du extrem hohen Vliesverbrauch. Also ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Spaltsieb davorschalten:

Der Biotec 18 ist als Biokammer ebenfalls unterdimensioniert. Meiner Meinung nach dann über. Ich würde den dann verkaufen.

Deswegen mein Vorschlag:

Pumpe - UVC - Spaltsieb - Vliesfilter - Biokammer ( 1-2 IBC mit __ Hel-x ) - Teich.

Das Vlies kannste in der Biotonne entsorgen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Also der 600er Vlieser ist bei 35.000 Litern zu klein, da kommst du ja mit dem Vliesrollenkaufen kaum nach.
Mit einer Vorabscheidung sieht das alles ganz anders aus, aber warum 2 Vorfilter wenn es einer machen kann (ein Vlieser ist auch ein Vorfilter). Lieber eine Nummer größer und dann hast du Ruhe und kannst deinen Teich genießen  
Bei dem Preis für die Pumpe kann man nix falsch machen, also kaufen und ausprobieren. Irgendwann greift fast jeder auf "bessere" Pumpen zurück 
Das alte Vlies kommt in den Hausmüll, ganz einfach.


----------



## ebo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo.

Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat sich vor 2 Jahren einen Vliesfilter zugelegt. Seit letztem Jahr hat er ein Spaltsieb davor. Er hatte die Faxen dick der Vliesverbrauch war einfach zu gross.

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Na klar entlastet ein Vorfilter den Vliesfilter, halt jeder so wie er mag


----------



## peter52 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo, hab mit dem Vorfilter keine Erfahrung..... aber so wie ich das sehe muss ich den dann doch auch regelmäßig säubern (Algen) !?

Wie lange kann ich den ca. stehen lasssen?

Der Vorfilter /Spaltsieb ist doch im Prinzip nichts anderes als die Screenmatic , evtl. ne Nr. größer!?

Meine Entscheidung tendiert deshalb jetzt zum 1000 er Izumi, durch die breitere Vliesrolle hat der doch auch höhere Standzeiten und die Biokammer ist auch größer???

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für eine dann benötigte 30000 Pumpe?


----------



## Kaje (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*



peter52 schrieb:


> Der Vorfilter /Spaltsieb ist doch im Prinzip nichts anderes als die Screenmatic , evtl. ne Nr. größer!?



Hallo Peter,

vom Funktionsprinzip ist die Scrrenmatic Deines Biotecs nichts
anderes, als ein Spaltsieb/Bogenfilter. Die Screenmatic ist aber mit einigen Schwachstellen konstruiert und funktioniert nicht so wie es usrpünglich wohl bei der konstruktion gedacht war.
Hier hat OASE  mir gegenüber auch Fehler eingeräumt und bestätigt, was auch mal lobend zu erwähnen währe, dass der Kundendienst von OASE eigentlich top ist und Fehler eingesteht.


----------



## gecko73 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*



Padis schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Pont Eco-Plus 20000 für 190 Euro, sag mir bitte wo es die gibt.
> Kaufe dann eine Palette.



schau mal bei ebay: 179Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Bei mir kannst Du die Pond Eco Plus 20000
für 160,- neu bekommen. Habe noch eine da.

Und die drei Jahre Vorortaustauschservice sind auch nicht schlecht,
wenn tatsächlich mal etwas sein sollte. 

Ich habe diese Pumpe an einen umgekehrten Bodenablauf angeschlossen
und das ganze lasse ich mit einem 50mm Schlauch & Schnellkupplungen laufen. Da gibt es keine Probleme mit Blättern oder so.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

,

hab mal eben schnell die Daten gegoogelt.

Pond Eco Plus 20000, 19300 l/h, max Höhe 4,20 m,  210 W, Anschlüsse 25/32/40.

Die Aquamax 16000 hat max Höhe 5,6m und 170 W

Die Oase Expert 20000 liegt bei max Höhe 8m und 450 W

Meist ist bei günstigen Pumpen die W sehr hoch und die Leistung gemindert sowie das Pumpenrad nicht unbedingt aus Keramik. 

Die 6000er würde ich für nen sep. Skimmerbetrieb weiter nutzen und den B18 verkaufen und es so wie Uwe schreibt machen + IBC Biobereich.


----------



## Stoer (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

Hallo,

es ist interessant zu lesen, wie sich alle Selbstbau-Filterexperten auf die Teichbesitzer stürzen die sich für einen Fertigfilter, z.B. Screenmatic 18, entschieden haben.

Ich persönlich finde diese Selbstbaufilter optisch Schei.... es sei denn sie sind im Erdreich versenkt.

Sicherlich sind die Reinigungseffekte von Selbstbaufiltern super, aber ich stehe nicht auf Massentierhaltung im Koiteich. Desweiteren muss auch der Platz im Garten für das Selbstbau-__ Filtersystem gegeben sein.

Auch ich habe einen Screnmatic 18 und eine Aquamax 16000 und bin ganz zufrieden, weiß aber das ich mich im Fischbesatz, speziel Kois einschränken muss.
Da ich keine Massentierhaltung brauche, bin ich mit diesen Komplettfiltersystemen bisher gut gefahren.

Ich gebe ja zu, das der Screenmatic auch so seine Schwächen hat, aber ich finde das man damit leben kann.


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pond ECO Plus 20000?*

....komischerweise kann die Qualität gar nicht so schlecht der Pond Eco Plus sein, sonst würde kein Hersteller freiwillig 36 Monate mit Vorortabholservice gewähren. Daran würde er daran wohl konkurs gehen. Und überleg mal, wenn man bereit ist 500,- für eine Oase-Pumpe zu zahlen, wieviele Pond Eco Plus 20000 man davon kaufen könnte, die die Lebensdauer der Oase min. übersteigen oder wieviel Mehrstrom für 350,- man in kauf nehmen könnte.  Da nehme ich es persönlich gerne in kauf keine Oase am Teich zu haben, denn ich bin mit der Pond Eco Plus total zufrieden, denn mit dem 50mm Schlauch läuft die Pumpe super. Aber das muss halt jeder selber wissen, was er bereit ist für eine Pumpe zu zahlen oder halt auch nicht.  :smoki


----------

